# Female budgies talking??



## Budgielicious (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
Maybe this is a dopey novice question but I was just wondering if anyone has a female budgie that talks and/or is it possible to teach a female to talk if 'trained' from an early age?
Thank you


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's possible, for females to learn to mimic some sounds and even human speech but you should be aware that even though budgies in general have this potential for mimicry, not all will effectively develop it or have the talent to do so. And this is true even for the male budgies and this is regardless of the amount of time spent in training. 
I currently have 2 males who are talkers, one of them is leaps and bounds more talented and is constantly talking (saying words and singing in his native budgie language), he is able to make all of my lovebird's chirps and has even learnt how to bark like a dog. I never made a conscientious effort to teach him to talk as the words came naturally and almost effortlessly to him. My other talker, I started training sessions with him when he was 3 - 4 months old and while he has learnt a few words, I notice he is not so sharp nor interested in learning and using his words on a consistent manner.
I have a couple of females who only mimic certain sounds (easy ones) and calls from sparrows outside.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Yes, it is possible for female budgies to learn to talk.
Just like everything else, it comes down to the individual bird. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It certainly is possible  Many members have females who talk  

My girl Mallorn doesn't talk but she mimics everything, from the microwave to me whistling to the cooing of the dove  
Aluz has given you great advice concerning each bird's aptitude for words 

By the way, the links Deborah posted above are almost all the basic stickies you should read that I mentioned in my other post :thumbsup:


----------



## Budgielicious (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I have recently become a first time budgie companion to what I initially believed to be a baby male (named Nidge after an Irish tv character) but I believe Nidge could potentially become a nidgette as although his cere is currently very pink and slightly translucent, it's looking like white rings are appearing around his nostrils. I would love to try to teach him/her to talk in the future so we will see how it pans out. Nidge is very chirpy and brave, I picked him as his character showed straight through in the pet shop I work in as soon as the New babies arrived. He's been gone for two days now and is hammering through his toys and seed bell and is very brave when I'm talking / introducing ny Hand into the cage - he flew onto my hand to investigate almost immediately, no biting or agro although he did bite at his cage initially. That could have been as not used to it (came from an aviary breeder)
Sorry to waffle on, I'll post pics when I can get some. Looking forward to what the future holds for us and I'm sure I'll be pestering you guys for more info!
Thanks once again :-D


----------



## ericharris (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes female budgies can talk. And female budgies also have the quality to do mimicry. Train her and do let us know her progress.


----------

